# Chocolate pralines



## Ari09

Hi everybody,
I need to translate the name of a food product into Czech. The product in question is "Chocolate pralines filled with rum flavoured cream, Limoncello liqueur flavoured cream, Sambuca liqueur flavoured cream, whisky flavoured cream" (it's a chocolate box with different types of pralines).
My suggestion would be:

"Pralinky z čokolády plněné krémem s příchutí rum, Limoncello, Sambuca, whisky" 

Could it sound right and clear to Czech consumers?
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Hrdlodus

Čokoládové pralinky plněné krémem s příchutí rumu, Limoncella, Sambucy a whisky


----------



## bibax

Rather s příchutí ... Sambuky (gen.).


----------



## BezierCurve

Since we're discussing _chocolate_ here, could you also explain the difference between _č__okoládové_ and _č__okoládovné_ please?


----------



## Hrdlodus

_čokoládové_ means made from chocolate
_čokoládovné _means nothing. That word doesn't exist.
(But... if somebody will create currency from chocolate, its name can be "čokoládovné".)


----------



## BezierCurve

I'm asking, because I noticed that word  being used two or three times (in different contexts). So, we can assume it's just a typo here, in the very last sentence: http://svindlyvkuchyni.webnode.cz/products/prava-horka-cokolada/ ?

(it goes like: Pokud si potřebujete udělat nejdříve *degustační vzorek*, zkrátka ochutnat a poznat opravdovou chuť a konzistenci dokonalé hotčoko, doporučuji zajít na nejlepší horkou čokoládu v Praze a to do čokoládovné kavárny*U červené židle* v Liliové ulici.)


----------



## bibax

The noun "čokoládovné" exists albeit rarely used. Every Czech will understand the meaning in a proper context.

It is formed similarly like vodné (water rates), stočné (sewer rates), balné (packing charges), poštovné (postage), všimné (bribe), etc.

Examples:
čokoládovné za softshell zaplatím až s poštovným
nápis ti přenechám za nějaké to čokoládovné
za malé čokoládovné nebo švestkové všimné _(asi míněna čokoláda nebo slivovice)_ mohu přeposlat

However your example is a typo.


----------



## BezierCurve

Thanks Bibax, that makes it clear. Indeed I've found it used in a similar context (as a fee or rate).


----------

